# R33 gtr not running



## Damokane135 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi all

I'm hoping that someone may be able to shed some light on an issue with my bros Skyline. 

It's an R33 GTR V spec RB26, HKS twin turbo, heavily modified.

Basically, he had it off road for about 6months (inside), doing various welding work and installing new induction piping, dump valve, cleaning etc.

Now he can't get it to run properly no matter what he try's!

It keeps misfiring, and basically doesn't appear to run on all 6 cylinders, stinks of fuel and repeatedly floods itself. 

Tried plugs, ignition amplifier, completely disconnecting immobiliser, cleaned afm's, checked ignition wiring loom, checked coil packs, vac pipes and loads more....?

After reading a post on the forum we tried disconnecting the coolant temperature sensor and hey ho, she runs! Still a bit lumpy and pops when you push accelerator, but atleast it runs on all 6. So bought a new genuine sensor and fitted, still won't run?

I don't know if this coolant sensor thing is just complicating things, but basically the car won't run with the new (or old) sensor connected, but will run (but not brilliantly) with it disconnected?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as we're whacking our heads together, and may have to resort to a long trailer upto Abbey Motorsport If we can't resolve ourselves!!

Thanks all....


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Check and clean all the engine earth's.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

think you rang us but never left a phone number.

I agree check all the earths. Ensure they are clean and tight.

What engine management system does the car have fitted?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You need to use something like blatz or consult to see what the ECU is doing. Without something like that, it will be a massive trial and error game.


----------



## Damokane135 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi all. Thanks for the replies so far. 

Yes Mark, Kane (my brother) did phone you guys the other week. It's running an Apexi ecu, which you guys fitted and tuned (along with a load of other upgrade work) a few years ago - done through the previous owner. 

He has tried all the earths, and they appear fine?!

I agree that it would be wise to plug in the ecu to see if we have any error messages, which could lead to faulty sensor/wiring etc. But this software doesn't appear to be readily available. We have found something from America, but the details are a bit sketchy?

Alternatively, we could trailer it down to Abbey, but I think we'd ideally like to avoid that if we can resolve ourselves - as it will hopefully be going down there for more tuning work later in the year / next year. - but we need to fix it first!!


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

Had a similar thing with my old R32, check the AFM connections. I-e remove them, clean them up and put them back on. With the car running, wiggle them. One of them on mine was intermittent which meant that half the time it was only running on three cylinders.

Took me ages to figure it out.

Someone else told me it was the coil packs (which it was not) and then the coilpack amplifier (which it also was not) but I understand these can both be problem areas, too, on a Skyline.

ECU has individual pintouts for injectors/spark plugs so could be a problem with the connection there, too. I found out it was not a problem area on mine by using a multimeter to check for the signals.


----------

